# NO2 Exposed!



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 28, 2003)

I've seen lots of positive feedback about NO2, but because of the expense, i've stayed away. I mean, the cheapest I've been able to find the stuff for is $45, for a one month supply. That's a pure and utter rip-off, especially how it costs them a few bucks on the bottle to produce, probably less because of the bulk they do it in. 

Well, anywayz I decided to take a look at what the stuff really is...



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Supplement Facts:
Serving Per Container: 60
Serving Size 3 Caplets
Amount Per Serving
Arginine alpha-Ketoglutarate 3000 mg

Inactive Ingredients:
MRI's exclusive pHyser3 delivery system formulation consists of calcium phosphate, cellulose ethers and composites, and magnesium steartate.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




All the supplement really is the amino acid arginine. 

This seems remarkably familiar to the story we all know too well, of ZMA - the overpriced mineral combo. 


What about the magical pHyser3 delivery system? Here's MRI says about it:


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The secret of the continuous surge of blood lies in NO2's exclusive nitric oxide extended-release delivery system pHyser3???.

Until the creation of extended-release delivery system, generating and maintaining nitric oxide levels was impossible. The body literally "dissolved" any agent or substance that could help generate nitric oxide inside the body. Now, with NO2's pH-corrected, body-compatible delivery system, the human body is able to fully "accept" the nitric oxide delivery agent. And even better...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Most of that is pure crap. How would Viagra work if this were true? Viagra works by increasing Nitric Oxide levels in the body. However, not all of the MRI (the makers of NO2) claims are false. The stomach's PH levels can interfere with the process. Viagra took care of this by adding a citrate to their product (viagra = sildenafil citrate). 

And anyways, the ingredients they used are all common fillers found in most bargain brand vitamins. 


I find it funny, the way they call their delivery 'pHyser3', and the maker of Viagra is Pfizer (same pronunciation). 


==============================================

So i've told you how overpriced NO2 is, but I also told you that there are positive responses for the stuff. Quite the dilemma, eh? Well, not to worry amigos, because I have the answer: A HOMEMADE NO2. 

How are we going to homemake this stuff you ask? Well, we have two things to look at. First, the arginine.

So far, the cheapest yet highest quality argnine i've found is the one made by a company called "Now". They come in 120 capsule bottles of 1000 mg. arginine caps. 

To achieve the doseage of NO2, you would have to take 3 tablets of this stuff twice daily, so that's 6 caps per day. This stuff comes in a 120 cap. bottle, so that's a 20 day supply. But NO2 comes in a 30 day supply! Oh no. You have to buy two bottles of Now's arginine. The cheapest I've seen this stuff go for is $10.80 per bottle. So for a one month supply, you spend a little more than $15, and you still have 60 caps left over.
(Note - bodybuilding.com doesn't sell the stuff made by now, but they do have 500 mg. caps made by ultimate nutrition - http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/un/argini.html 

(******* sells the now one w/ FREE shipping)


Actually, b/c NO2 has a more high absorbed form of Arginine than pure arginine, i'd recommend a higher doseage if your taking it pure. Somewhere around 10-15 grams per day


Next, the 'delivery' system. The best way to take care of this is to take your arginine with a glass of OJ. The OJ will adjust your stomach pH levels to the levels they need to be at, and the sugar will help raise insulin levels with will increase the argnine uptake.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2003)

Good Post.  Ive heard that N02 is junk as well.


----------



## Testosterone (Sep 29, 2003)

Try Universal Nutrition NOX3 instead. It's cheaper and more powerful too!
Get it from www.massnutrition.com
OR
www.dpsnutrition.com


----------



## X Ring (Sep 29, 2003)

Now if you get arginine in its pure form and take like 7 to 8 capsules a day how would that be absorption be closer to what you get from  NO2?  When should you take this stuff,  45 min before lifting like NO2 or part before you lift and some another time during the day?  Also what about creatine with it.  NO2 says to stop creatine 10 days before for you take it and dont start creatine again until you are on it for i think 10 days.  Thank you for the post and sorry for all of the questions.
Gary


----------



## wraith (Sep 29, 2003)

no2 sucks dick


----------



## X Ring (Sep 29, 2003)

alright so does it suck b/c it doesnt work period or b/c it cost too much?  Is it even worth it to just buy the arginine like Satan said or not even at that price?  Even with the NOX3 being more powerful and cheaper is this worth it?  
Gary


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 29, 2003)

I am enjoyinf the effects from PharmagenX NitrogenX. I am taking 12-16cc per day which gives me about 6 grams of L-Arginine AKG. I think thsi another example of the benefots of the liposomal delivery system.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I've seen lots of positive feedback about NO2


Really? Where? I have seen none.


----------



## tk... (Sep 29, 2003)

i have tried No2, and let me tell u that it doens't work..mostly hype then anything else


----------



## wraith (Sep 29, 2003)

it sucks because it only makes you look bigger after you work out but when your pump goes away youre still the same ,plus its 80 dollars at the gnc when you can get some 1 tu for that at my gym and it does work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: NO2 Exposed!*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Really? Where? I have seen none.



Another forum.








Idiots.


----------



## topolo (Sep 29, 2003)

I tried it for 2 months and saw no results


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 30, 2003)

So you all are basically saying NO2 is nothing but an amino acid and is a waste of money???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

Well, its overpriced for what it is.  Arganine increases cell volume.  Cell volume is linked with anabolism, so a legit and effective cell volumizer is certainly conducive to growth.


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2003)

Arganine.....doesn`t smell very pleasant


----------



## ZECH (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: NO2 Exposed!*



> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Another forum.
> 
> 
> ...


I visit all the big boards and I have yet to see any positive feedback in general. Mostly one or two guys that say it works and gets ripped for it.


----------



## TheDude (Oct 4, 2003)

> Most of that is pure crap. How would Viagra work if this were true? Viagra works by increasing Nitric Oxide levels in the body.



Wrong.

Viagra works by preventing the _decrease_ of cyclic GMP, which is formed in response to Nitric Oxide levels.



> the sugar will help raise insulin levels with will increase the arginine uptake.



This is unnecessary as arginine is itself a very good insulin potentiator.   In fact, MHP uses arginine instead of sugar in its "TRAC" creatine product.

(Which does *not* mean I disagree with your overall point... dilating all of one's blood vessels seems to be a somewhat dangerous approach to take)


----------



## shainshady (Mar 11, 2004)

What is the deal with NOX3?  I have tried NO2 with good results (215-220 in 6 weeks).  I was thinking of trying NOX3 because it is so much cheaper, but is it just as good?


----------



## maze (Mar 12, 2004)

I am using the transdermal version found in www.bodybuilding.com, it is only $19.95 so I had to try ...

The only thing that I could notice was the pump ... but no gains.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 12, 2004)

there are a number of people who are PROMOTING NO2 on this and other boards.  they masquerade as completely independent yet you must take what they say with a grain of salt.  it smells fishy when you read their glowing reports of positive results from this or other products from the same company.  they will post a couple of non-positive comments in order to throw off the scent but it's rather obvious what they are doing.  for some reason, they affiliate themselves with a particular company.  usually for their own interests.  be aware. 

NO2 - the overwhelming consensus is that it doesn't do anything but make your wallet leaner.  spend your 60 bucks on food.  

having said all this and I am not the only one to have said this or similar things, there are always people who refuse to accept the knowledge and experience of others and wish to try everything that is advertised in the magazines or on the boards.   Any one remember smilax?  good luck to ya.!


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 12, 2004)

No2 Is probably the biggest rip off supplement I've tried!


----------



## mousie (Mar 13, 2004)

I bought NO2 on Wednesday night and started it Thursday morning taking 6 pills total per day.  I can't really say that I have noticed any significant changes.  The first day that I took it, I felt a little bit more energized, but yesterday, I felt tired.  Starting from Thursday through this morning, I've lost 2.5 lbs.  It's too early to say if NO2 is really doing anything, but I'll let you know.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 13, 2004)

you are tired as you are dieting, for whatever reason.  NO2 has nothing to so with you being tired or your weight loss.
By what criteria are you going to decide that NO2 has done anything?  this is what makes these supplements so difficult to properly assess: people diet while taking them, or start training harder for a contest or start eating more or better food.  
people give NO2 the credit for a 5 pound weight gain over a 6 week period.  of course, what they will say is that they didn't change anything other than eat a bit more or maybe they tightened up their training...

Of course, its your money and you should spend you money on whatever you want.


----------



## shainshady (Mar 13, 2004)

Actually- i did not change my diet one bit when I started taking NO2.  I weigh my food out for every meal and eat the same amount of calories every day, so I'm pretty sure the NO2 has worked, my question is whether or not other Nitric Oxide supplements such as NOX3 work.


----------



## darklight (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maze *_
> The only thing that I could notice was the pump ... but no gains.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: NO2 Exposed!*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Really? Where? I have seen none.



Same here dg, I've yet to hear anything positive about NO2 except of course the wonderful advertisements in the magazines. lol


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: NO2 Exposed!*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Same here dg, I've yet to hear anything positive about NO2 except of course the wonderful advertisements in the magazines. lol



or from the wonderful people on this board ( and others ) who are not so subtly promoting the product and the company.  

Tangent here - most people have learned to quietly ignore the posters who continually, tirelessly and quite shamelessly promote company A or product B on these threads.  Prince is to be commended for his patience.  However, it does seem to be going against him financially as he has paying sponsors for the very same threads in which others freely promote other products.  it's one thing to state that you enjoyed a product but its quite another to go on and on and on.....

Shain liked it and that's all he said.  good enough
Mousie is holding judgement-  seems fair.
I don't feel a need to try it.  - good enough.
the ads look very good for it....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: NO2 Exposed!*



> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> or from the wonderful people on this board ( and others ) who are not so subtly promoting the product and the company.
> 
> Actually I would believe NO2 was a good product if I heard people "on here" that have tried it say good things about it but from threads i the past on here,,,,those that tried it said it was overpriced and not worth the money.
> ...




Advertisements are made to sell a companies product.  Of course the ads look good.  They looked good for all the "failed" supplements in the past as well.     The BEST advertisement is one given by people like myself that gain NOTHING by doing so.  Nobody is paying me to say I like something or dislike something.  Sure there are people on here that dis a product that they never tried but you have to have some intelligence when you pick who you take advise from.
Personnally I take advise from those that have tried a certain product. Not by those that just jump on a bandwagon.

Peace


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Firestorm*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Advertisements are made to sell a companies product.  Of course the ads look good.  They looked good for all the "failed" supplements in the past as well.     The BEST advertisement is one given by people like myself that gain NOTHING by doing so.  Nobody is paying me to say I like something or dislike something.  Sure there are people on here that dis a product that they never tried but you have to have some intelligence when you pick who you take advise from.
> Personnally I take advise from those that have tried a certain product. Not by those that just jump on a bandwagon.
> 
> Peace



Firstorm,

We actually agree more than we disagree.    The "shameless promoting" i wrote about was not the " oh,i have tried this product and thought it was pretty good " sort of comment.  Everyone enjoys reading that sort of comment.  And just as many people see through the other type of posts in which the person goes over board in their enthusiasm.  i am not the only person to have noticed that by some of the posts, you would swear that it was a paid endorsement rather than just " hey i took this and it seems to have done something."    There are entire threads about this 'non-disclosed competing interests" issue.    

The advertisement comment of mine was to be taken as sarcasm;  the ads look good mainly because the product couldn't possibly live up to the promotion.   

I also made the comment somewhere that smilax is out there;  surely no one would assume that i actually thought that smilax was worth a try. 

so, to reiterate, i am not referring to people who quite good intentionally, write a positive or negative comment about a product.  Of course, having pointed this out, the offending people will now alter their mode of posting so that it is not so over the top.

Try boron.  it apparently increase testosterone like wildfire...  or, perhaps like a firestorm


----------



## Chiofwon (Mar 20, 2004)

Im new to this post, and I noticed all the bad Criticism N02 is getting...  Before I started N02 I weighed 155 pounds I had been busting my ass trying to lose some much needed body fat, I droped down to 140 pounds and around 8% body fat.  I wanted the lean look, but when I got there I felt punny.  So I went to GNC to look for something that might help me add muscle not fat.  I had no idea what I was looking for, but I bumped into N02 read the back noticed the price and asked the guy if this really works.  He let me take a look at some little book about it.  after an hour in the store I decided what the hell!  I bought N02 and got the book, took 4 tabs twice a day just like the book said.  3 months later and like $200 later I gained a lot of strength and 12 pounds of muscle and still around 8% body fat.  I was very impressed especially since all the added muscle was upper body, due to the fact that I never worked out my legs.  Yeah, I know thats stupid to ignore your legs. The book said I was should experince a "perpetual pump", even though I loved the increased muscle and great pumps at the gym, the pumps were never long lasting like the ad said.  Also I stoped use after the three months because of my lack of cash, and when I tried to get back on I did not get the same feeling that I got the first time on it.  Who knows?  but what I do know is that the muscle I gained from those first 3 months is still with me today many months since any N02 use.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: Firestorm*



> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> Firstorm,
> 
> We actually agree more than we disagree.    The "shameless promoting" i wrote about was not the " oh,i have tried this product and thought it was pretty good " sort of comment.  Everyone enjoys reading that sort of comment.  And just as many people see through the other type of posts in which the person goes over board in their enthusiasm.  i am not the only person to have noticed that by some of the posts, you would swear that it was a paid endorsement rather than just " hey i took this and it seems to have done something."    There are entire threads about this 'non-disclosed competing interests" issue.
> ...


**********************

   to you for that post.  We do agree on this 100%.  

Only tonight by the way I posted in several places about Syntrax Nitro.  Keep in mind I was sent a "FREE" one month supply by the company to try and comment on.  Like I said,, I only tell it as I see it good or bad and as for this product... I'm not totally crazy about it.  In fact,, I'm not sure I got anything from it.  Some people prior to my posting swore up and down that it was fantastic and yet I saw nothing to write home about.   Again being totally honest, I admitted to not taking 2 doses a day religously.  Some days I only took one and some days I forgot all together. Other days I took 2.  I was very inconsistent using it.  Luckily I only used about 6 to 8 servings so I still have loads left.  I'm going to start taking it as suggested twice daily and see if I see anything otherwise,, I'm sticking to my original statement that it didn't do much for me.     I refuse to promote something to people on here that I consider friends or people that are here asking for help and lie to them so I continue to get free samples.  Bullshit on that and I really don't think Syntrax would hate me for what I posted to this point.  If they did then Oh well to bad. I'd just continue to use the products of thiers that I like and keep my self respect.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 20, 2004)

So fire, you tried the new Syntrax Nitrous and basically didnt feel it did a whole lot?


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

Me personnally no camaro but again,, I was only taking half the recommended daily requirements.  I'm going to give it another try twice a day and see if I see anything.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 20, 2004)

Its cool, Im actullay think NO2 is junk myself, but the syntrax was getting decent reviews. I may give it a try myself sometime.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

"sometime" sounds good Camaro. If your not in a hurry,, hang out a week or two and I'll give you my totally UNBIASED review of it after being on it correctly and consistanly.


----------



## Chuckie (Jul 22, 2004)

I have ample friends taking NO2 and I am taking it as well.  I have only been lifting for 2 months solid now, and am only on my fourth day taking NO2.  The first day I experienced a HUGE pump during my workouts.  Each day the pump has gotten less intense but it is still there.  I have a friend that's been taking it a month now, and he was already big to begin with and gained 10 lbs muscle in a month.  That's positive feedback if you ask me.

 I can't say whether or not NO2 works yet because it is only my fourth day taking it.  The guy at GNC takes it and he says the shit really does work.  I'll find out soon enough.

 Also, I know for a fact that if you continue lifting after you're off NO2, you should take creatine and you will keep all the mass you've gained.


 Chiof, I dont know if you saw my other thread... but do you know if smoking marijuana hinders the effects of NO2?  I like to smoke before I sleep, it has no influence on my workouts or anything because it's at night after I'm done working out for the day.


----------



## kinein (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm going to start a journal once my PumpTech from Muscletech comes in and we'll see how it works with me


----------



## GYM GURU (Jul 22, 2004)

No2 is some weak a$$ sh@#$. The best two supplements that I've hear CREATINE, GLUTAMINE,PROTEIN.
 A buddy of mine swares by M1T also !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 22, 2004)

nox3 works and is worth it.  It wouldn't even be that difficult to get your girlfreind to pay for it.


----------



## leykis1o1 (Jul 22, 2004)

i been doing Sci-Fits Nitrox. "no2" its way cheaper and the same stuff!! i basically took it everyday..my endurance was remarkable longer....lately ive been taking like 4 caplets 1 hour before the Gym and it seams to work the same..a little less effective but i do notice a better endurace...ive started taking bigger doses right before workout because i cant aford to buy a bottle every month so ill take less pills a month if i just take a huge dose before i work out!! seams to be working...according to whats ive read NO2 is a Temporary short lived Hemodilator..it enlarges the blood vessels..so taking it all day when im working is pointless if im not working out when i need it to work!! so thats my experience!!


----------



## kinein (Jul 23, 2004)

from the findings and information pertaining to NO2 it is stated by various lab findings that it lasts hours and hours. The facts about NO that I know alone is that the main problem had been that NO only lasts 4-7 seconds in your bloodstream but the invention of time release technology that was also designed by the same guy that designed NO2 combining it made NO feasible. Of course I look forward to research more. 

 Anyone else tried PUMPTECH yet?


----------



## leykis1o1 (Jul 28, 2004)

i do have to say no2 works buyt follow the directions..ive been doing a experiment..instead of taking 3-4 pills daily..ive been taking 4 pills right before workout only on workout days..works great i can push weights and my muscles never hurt..but then by the end of a hour its like im on speed and my heart is pumpng and im about to throw up..im going to try only taking 2 pills and see what happens instead of 4..hopefully i wont feel sick but will have the same effect


----------



## choloboy (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm new to this forum and have just recently started working out again. I am taking the NO - Nitrix. With this product it states that one has to drink alot of water which I'm not used to doing but have been forcing muself to do. Did those of you who did not make gains using NO drink the recommended amount of water and did those of you who made gains drink the recommended amount of water?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 29, 2004)

I drink about 1.5 to 2 gallons a day, regardless.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

NO2 is the BEST product I've ever used.  Gained 25 lbs. in the FIRST month!!!
Just kidding.   

I'll bet the people @ GNC don't even use the product.  They're there to sell a product.  Of course they're going to say it's great.  They probably get a commission on certain products they sell.  I've bought from GNC a few times, and I haven't had any problems.  However, I don't understand why they hire out-of-shape and overweight individuals.  It's like this in certain parts of Arkansas and Georgia.  lol.

Bottom line:  GNC is overrated and overpriced.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Oct 8, 2004)

Whew... This is great.  It makes me laugh when people post that hey... in 12 weeks I gained 15 pounds... Well, wanna hear a story.... good here it goes... when I was very young... and started my first good work out routine.. I gained considerable size on this stuff called... damn.. what was the name.. ah.. cybergenics... remember that good ole boy?  Do you really thing that cybergenics is what did it... NO... it was me busting my ass a little harder.. eating a little more... pushing that extra rep...  

Then, there is this whole NO2 anomaly... Funny thing is, about what 14 years ago, I took this product that the BIG guys at the gym were raving about.  It was called ALL IN ONE or maybe THREE IN ONE... something like that, well, that one really did work pretty well.. or it seamed to work.  I got good pumps from it, although it was the most disgusting thing to ever pass my lips... well maybe not, but it was nasty.  Guess what it had in it?  Creatine, AKG, and Glutamine.  Wow, pretty interesting how some supplements cycle through the bodybuilders world.  I wonder when  Beef Liver Tabs will come back around.  Or maybe a cybergenics II the rebirth.... I have to sum it up saying, you know, if you pay 60 bucks and gain 15 pounds of hard muscle, well then maybe you do need the placebo effect of thinking, this stuff is working great.  The mind is a very powerful thing, thus my quote on intensity.  OK off the soap box


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

Good post CuzzinBo.


----------



## Flex (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Du, 

First off, that used to be my sig.^ (the Pulp Fiction one), that's a badass quote.

Secondly, where in CT are you from? I'm in South Windsor.....


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome quote. I didnt realize you had it, maybe you got rid of it before I started showing my face around here. 

South Windsor? I'm about 45 min away, in Seymour. I was up your way yesterday, just passing through. 

To be honest with ya, I like the quote youve got now better.


----------



## Flex (Oct 8, 2004)

How old are ya, bro?

I just graduated from UConn this past summer, and work at my alma matter, SWHS...


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> How old are ya, bro?
> 
> I just graduated from UConn this past summer, and work at my alma matter, SWHS...


22. Just graduated from MMA (www.maritime.edu) this past summer. Workin in the shipping industry (tankers) in Stamford. 

I assume youre teaching.... What kind of Praxis (I think thats how its spelled) did you have to take for cert here? My girl is about to grad in NJ, but wants to teach in CT. Shes had trouble finding answers.


----------



## Flex (Oct 8, 2004)

Im actually a para in the special ed. program, so technically i'm not a "real" teacher (yet). 

As for your girl, there's programs where she can get certified over the summer in like a 6-8 week course at Central. 

You seem like one badass mother with a Metallica quote and Pulp Fiction quote haha. You gotta love Metallica.

I think we used to play Seymour in little league. our town is a nasty baseball town, so i think we played them in the states a few times. Is taht down by New Haven? I got alot of buddies down there......


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Im actually a para in the special ed. program, so technically i'm not a "real" teacher (yet).
> 
> As for your girl, there's programs where she can get certified over the summer in like a 6-8 week course at Central.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ill pass on the info about Central. Shes focusing on taking everything in NJ first, but CT will come. 

How could you not love Metallica? Even with the BS they gave about Napster, theyre still great. I saw Ozzfest last year, and it was off the hook.... Jason Newsted played bass for Ozzy. I think he got more applause than the Ozzman. Seriously, I have like 100 mp3s of them, and am always looking for more. They fill 90% of the mp3 player I use while lifting.... Definitely a great band. 

As for baseball, you mightve played here. Its down Rt8 from Waterbury about 15-20 min. We used to be real big into baseball, not quite as much anymore. 

New Haven is about 20 min away, down Rt34. Great times there Thurs-Sat nights. 

How long till you finish up your cert? You goin for special ed? My mom is a special ed inclusion teacher here in seymour, and my dad is a high school teacher in Ansonia (down the road 15 min). If youre close to gettin it, I could see if they know of any openings..... Lemme know.


----------



## Flex (Oct 8, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ill pass on the info about Central. Shes focusing on taking everything in NJ first, but CT will come.
> 
> How could you not love Metallica? Even with the BS they gave about Napster, theyre still great. I saw Ozzfest last year, and it was off the hook.... Jason Newsted played bass for Ozzy. I think he got more applause than the Ozzman. Seriously, I have like 100 mp3s of them, and am always looking for more. They fill 90% of the mp3 player I use while lifting.... Definitely a great band.
> 
> ...



I LOVE Metallica, but i dont even have them in my mp3 anymore cuz they're too soft. Now i have only Pantera, Hatebreed and Slipknot. Metallica and Pantera are my favs., but new Metallica sucks. Newstead is awesome, but its just the new crap they come out with is just that, crap. There's very few songs i like after the black album...

Im contemplating getting certified next summer in a program just like i mentioned before. I could either do that, or do like a year and a half program where i'd get certified and finish my master's all at once.

Tell you gf there's a ton of options out there. And CT is DEF. one of hte best states to teach in....


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I LOVE Metallica, but i dont even have them in my mp3 anymore cuz they're too soft. Now i have only Pantera, Hatebreed and Slipknot. Metallica and Pantera are my favs., but new Metallica sucks. Newstead is awesome, but its just the new crap they come out with is just that, crap. There's very few songs i like after the black album...
> 
> Im contemplating getting certified next summer in a program just like i mentioned before. I could either do that, or do like a year and a half program where i'd get certified and finish my master's all at once.
> 
> Tell you gf there's a ton of options out there. And CT is DEF. one of hte best states to teach in....


 
Damn right. Im not so much into Pantera, Hatebreed, or Slipknot..... mostly because Ive just never heard them. But I still do love Metallica. Some of the new stuff isnt too bad, just different than the old stuff. Its all what you make of it, I guess.

You said you go to NH once in a while........ you ever been to Pepe's? Went there tonight, pigged out like a fatass.

If youre ever down this way, give me a shout. We can get some beers or throw a couple plates around.


----------



## snoops (Oct 10, 2004)

I thought no2 was the biggest waste of money Ive ever spent on a supplement.  The only thing I noticed was that it seemed to make my viens a little bigger but nothing drastic so it might have all been in my head.


----------



## Phoenix87 (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm on day 10 of NO2. I read all the data and decided to try it out. So far I gained a couple pounds. The pump doesn't last all day just a couple of hours. I can't say for sure whether my gains are from the NO2 or that I'm concentrating on what I'm eating now. I figured at $100 for a months worth I should follow the diet the book describes. The problem is I've been stuck at 168 for like 8 months and still about 11% body fat. I need to try something to make some gains.....


----------



## BIG DAN (Mar 14, 2005)

Ive tried N02...crap.


----------

